# Auger continues to spin



## Howard55 (12 mo ago)

Craftsman snowblower 944.520641 I changed my auger belt ( 408007) now when I engage augers they won’t stop .my I first turn on blower everything is fine..I engage augers with handle and runs ok for about a minute then engine seems to kick in and lock idler pulley into engage and when I let go of handle pulley stays engaged and bff we belt smokes .I take the belt off and the idler pulley goes back into idle position …put it back together and the same thing starts all over again ..tried removing belt 3 times with same results .Help .I did put belt dressing on the belt this time which I never did before ,could this cause any issue ??? At a loss to the issue .all springs and parts are in place correctly


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Belt dressing on a snow blower belt .... never heard of that one before.

You sure you got the right belt, and installed and adjusted properly?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

1] IMO belt dressing is done to eliminate slip. Our machines need slip to disengage the pulley. I'm not sure if the belt can be saved.
2] Quite often a worn belt on a machine has had its adjusters shortened to accommodate the belt wear. When a new belt is installed the adjustments must be changed to allow for the new somewhat shorter belt.


----------



## Howard55 (12 mo ago)

cpchriste said:


> 1] IMO belt dressing is done to eliminate slip. Our machines need slip to disengage the pulley. I'm not sure if the belt can be saved.
> 2] Quite often a worn belt on a machine has had its adjusters shortened to accommodate the belt wear. When a new belt is installed the adjustments must be changed to allow for the new somewhat shorter belt.


No adjustments made for a worn belt …I am the only one to change the belt…this is the first time I had this issue but first time I used belt dressing sooo thinking that is what is causing issues …just don’t understand how it could cause the idler pulley to stay engaged


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Howard55 said:


> it could cause the idler pulley to stay engaged


Belt dressing is sticky stuff but IMO it's not your issue. How is the idler return spring? Worn/broken/missing? Does the auger control cable work well in regards to not binding on release?


----------



## Howard55 (12 mo ago)

sledman8002002 said:


> Belt dressing is sticky stuff but IMO it's not your issue. How is the idler return spring? Worn/broken/missing? Does the auger control cable work well in regards to not binding on release?


Yea everything is fine was alright til I put this belt on then that is when the idler pulley got stuck .turned the blower off tried to pry it free but wouldn’t budge until I separated tge engine from the auger housing and when I took the belt off the idler pulley moved back where it should be …maybe idler pulley bracket gettting pushed back and catching ?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Howard55 said:


> maybe idler pulley bracket gettting pushed back and catching


I was wondering that as well. It shouldnt be binding at any point.


----------



## SARG (Jan 9, 2022)

Sounds like an adjustment is required.
Replace a worn stretched belt with a new tight one would result in an expected adjustment.


----------



## Howard55 (12 mo ago)

I never did any adjustments to it when I had the other belt on


----------



## SARG (Jan 9, 2022)

Simple logic dictates one is required now


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Would you be able to post a picture that show the idlers and the placement of the belt?? Someone may be able to catch something...


----------



## Howard55 (12 mo ago)

contender said:


> Would you be able to post a picture that show the idlers and the placement of the belt?? Someone may be able to catch something...


----------



## Howard55 (12 mo ago)

I discovered it’s jumping off the idler pulley but never had this issue before


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

My guess is either the bushings that the idle arm is mounted with or the bearing in the idle pulley are bad. Is the idle pulley spring loaded towards the belt or is it flopping around? Definitely what you show is a problem. The motor shaft will be spinning 3000-3600 rpm approx while you are blowing...


----------



## Howard55 (12 mo ago)

Yes there is a spring attached to tge idle arm that runs along the bottom of the engine housing .also the idle pulley moves from front to back and the augers seems to go up and down when spinning ..also when idle pulley is disengaged the augers rotate at a slow rate


----------



## Howard55 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Howard55 (12 mo ago)

What part number to order and from where it’s a craftsman 944.520641


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

If you google either numbers you will get hits. If you have the old belt take it to a quality belt shop, they should be able to source one. Maybe take the one you just installed to have them compare the size.

If you are in the Kitchener area, there is a good shop in Guelph,

DO NOT, buy a generic belt even if its the correct size at a big box store....you want either the original belt or a heavy duty commercial grade.

When you replaced the one that is smoking and tracking wrong, did it appear to be too tight?? ie, did you have trouble getting it on??


----------



## Howard55 (12 mo ago)

Measured it it’s the correct size…I live in new Glasgow NS ..will have to check with a shop tomoro


----------



## JD 826 (12 mo ago)

I have an 88 JD 826. Bought replacement belts (non OEM) and had the same problem. Changed them back to OEM JD belts and the spinning stopped. The width and bevel of the aftermarket belts was a bit different. It was hanging up on the auger pulley.


----------



## andyt11 (12 mo ago)

I have the same problem on a similar 944.527390 machine after replacing with the same 408007 belt. I figured out that the tensioner wont back all the way off because the paddle on the bottom end of the tensioner rides on the back face of the new belt. You can see a polished mark there.The new belt is slightly thicker than the old one, and it rides higher on the auger pulley. Which is perhaps what JD826 above me found.

Makes me think it's the wrong belt. I know the tensioner backed all the way off when the old belt was on, but it can't any more.

Having done a little more reading, I think it's the right part number, but I'm taking a chance on the fact that that I have to find a legit craftsman OEM belt. I've ordered one and hopefully when it comes it's a slightly different profile and allows the belt to sit in the pully a little closer which will allow that tensioner to back off a little more.


----------



## andyt11 (12 mo ago)

Just for info incase anyone runs into this issue again, a genuine craftsman belt is thinner, and allows the tensioner to fully back off when you want the auger to stop. Problem was solved as soon as I put the legit belt on.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Make sure the belt is correctly routed around the lower part. As in not around the brake.

Yes it happens


----------

